# ACS - Computer Professional (nec) MODL



## canuck81 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm getting all my documents ready to submit a skills assessment application in the next week with the hope of being assessed as a Computer Professional - specializing in Oracle (ASCO 2231-79 ). 
I'm doing this because it will get me on the CSL, and as I understand that is the only shot applicants have at the time for a Skilled Independent Visa (Subclass 175).

Does anyone have experience with submitting a skills assessment application with the ACS for Computer Professional specializing in ...... ?

I've worked as a System Analyst for exactly 5 years and have been heavily involved with Oracle databases all along. Specifically what I've done is:

- PL/SQL Programming
- Data structure design 
- Maintaining ETL scripts

Is this enough to be recognized as an Oracle specialist? What kind of experience does the ACS look for to grant such an assessment?

In the past year I've increasingly been working as a project manager and consultant. Will this diminish my chances?

I'd really appreciate some feedback on this. Many thanks!!!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi canuck81, 

Have you checked the ASCO requirements?
http://www.ausstats.abs.gov.au/Ausstats/free.nsf/Lookup/A86A0162E6F672DFCA256ADB001D10D4/$File/asco.pdf

And the ACS guidelines?
Australian Computer Society - Skills Assessment

(Both of those links are from the 'PLEASE READ...' post)

Other than that I can't help you any further.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and ofcourse, for the document requirement, search for acs in the forum and u will get zillion threads which have good description on requirements etc.. go thru them, it will help

cheers
anj


----------



## canuck81 (Apr 6, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> and ofcourse, for the document requirement, search for acs in the forum and u will get zillion threads which have good description on requirements etc.. go thru them, it will help
> 
> cheers
> anj


Thanks, appreciate the help!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome


----------



## scharanapps (Apr 8, 2009)

Hie Friends...

i am going to apply to the ACS for my skill assessment.Iam a computer proff specializing in oracle.I have over 4 years of experiance in oracle.in this period i have worked with 3 companies.my first 2 companies were in India...my 1st company has given the relieving in the format which ACS has specified..since my 2nd company cant provide the specific format releiving letter, they have given me a reference.now the 3rd company is in London,they are not ready to give the specific format releiving letter or even the reference letter...can anyone please let me know what the implications would be if i dont submit this reference for only my 3rd employer......as iam really nervous about my chances as it can make my case weak

Hoping for your reply....Please dont disappoint me folks

Cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

btu u hv documents to prove tht u were working in tht company? if yes then there shud be no problem. u can give a statutory declaration stating that the company isnt accommodating with the documents and u cn attach all documents to prove ur work experience in tht company and giv ereferences by co employees with respective business cards.


----------



## scharanapps (Apr 8, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> btu u hv documents to prove tht u were working in tht company? if yes then there shud be no problem. u can give a statutory declaration stating that the company isnt accommodating with the documents and u cn attach all documents to prove ur work experience in tht company and giv ereferences by co employees with respective business cards.



Hie Anju.....Thank you very much for the reply.....the painful part is that the co-employees are also diplomatically evading this request by saying that its against the company policy to issue reference on a hard copy.They can only give a reference if someone calls or writes to them....Its so frustrating n hard to hide my anguish


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

siva, its anj.. anyway, u can state all this in the stat dec.. giving their contact numbers/emails.


----------



## scharanapps (Apr 8, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> siva, its anj.. anyway, u can state all this in the stat dec.. giving their contact numbers/emails.



Thank you Anj for the quick reply.....Just wondering dont you think the case would become weaker if i dont atleast get recommendation letter from collegues?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, u can not really run other peoples mind and force them to do what u want.. not every one is helpful.. a stat dec will do. it does make a case weaker but can u do anything about it?


----------



## scharanapps (Apr 8, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> well, u can not really run other peoples mind and force them to do what u want.. not every one is helpful.. a stat dec will do. it does make a case weaker but can u do anything about it?


You are absolutely right Anj......Thank you very much for your patience.....!

Do you have any idea of the background verification ....coz i did my HSMP and it was pretty smooth sailing and very straightforward....!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if u give all documents and enuff proof to support ur CV, they might not do a physical verification. in our acs assessment there were no calls made to my husband's work place etc and we got our result in 19-20 days.


----------



## scharanapps (Apr 8, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> if u give all documents and enuff proof to support ur CV, they might not do a physical verification. in our acs assessment there were no calls made to my husband's work place etc and we got our result in 19-20 days.


Thank you Anj for the info...!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome


----------

